# Blinged Up Engines.



## Dartskipper (Jan 16, 2015)

A report in the business section of today's DM informs us that the Engine Manufacturer MTU is now supplying engines to new luxury yachts in any colour that the owner chooses. One yacht has been built with pink engines........ encased in glass(EEK)

Flamin' Nora, next they will be having gold plated coolant discharges, chromium checker plates on the deck...... (Cloud)

I always kept copper pipes polished, and the engines wiped down, but that was as far as I went. One boat owner I knew had his Detroit 6:71 overhauled, and went as far as having the rocker cover and airbox doors chrome plated. The engine looked fantastic when it was put back in the boat.....until he started it up and ran it for a couple of hours. That's when it did what all GM Detroit Diesels do. Leaked oil. Lots of it. Everywhere........

Fings ain't wot they used ter be....(Jester)

Roy.


----------



## dannic (Mar 10, 2013)

Emergency generator engine on 1 ship, ***mins I think, back in 80's had gold plated rocker cover nuts in spares catalogue! Office wouldnt let us have any needless to say!
Dannic


----------



## Dartskipper (Jan 16, 2015)

I had a tour of the Perkins factory in Peterborough some years ago. They were assembling 4 and 6 cylinder engines. At the end of the line they went through a spray painting booth. On each engine was a bar code plate which determined what colour it should be painted. That was when I found out that Perkins were supplying their own engines to other manufacturers, including Caterpillar (Yellow), Volvo (Dark green grey), Massey Ferguson (Red), apart from their own brand (metallic light blue).A few 4 cylinder motors were black, for Peugeot I think. When the engine came out of the painting process, it was scanned by an electronic eye, and if it had been accidentally painted the wrong colour, it was diverted down a track back through the painting booth to be repainted.

I think that proves that old saying about judging a book from its cover.

Roy.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

I remember on the Sand Martin Our Crossley was painted light grey gloss. copper pipes and brass fittings were polished. Other pipes painted in appropriate colour code. Steel handrails on the catwalk and ladder were gleaming with the efforts of emery cloth. Deck plates painted black. Looked nice down there too.


----------



## Blackal (Jan 29, 2008)

United Engines (they marinise Detroit Diesels) - produced engines in vanilla paint with chrome features.


----------



## Ian J. Huckin (Sep 27, 2008)

sailed with three new buildings out of bouelwerft and each had a totally unpainted K8Z/120E...looked hideous...


----------



## MWD (Aug 15, 2005)

Not so much engines as boilers. 
On my first trip as Junior Third 8 to 12 in the boiler room of Kenya Castle I had the fuel handling system all cleaned up and nicely painted for arrival in KG V. Once allongside the Super came down to inspect the engine spaces and his comment to me was "looks like a bloody dairy" So much for pride in the job!

MWD.


----------



## funnelstays (Nov 19, 2008)

Ian J. Huckin said:


> sailed with three new buildings out of bouelwerft and each had a totally unpainted K8Z/120E...looked hideous...


Sailed on one unpainted Sulzer RTA and MaK generators with only the entabulature and pipework painted red oxide the rest unpainted.


----------



## Engine Serang (Oct 15, 2012)

Would love an engine to match my pink boilersuit.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

I thought that the pinking of an internal combustion engine was not considered good at all.


----------



## Engine Serang (Oct 15, 2012)

Haven't heard that technical term since Me Da sold the Morris Minor.


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

funnelstays said:


> Sailed on one unpainted Sulzer RTA and MaK generators with only the entabulature and pipework painted red oxide the rest unpainted.


MaK's were unpainted because they didn't last long enough to make it worth while (At one stage the ones on the "Resolution Bay" class were that poor that they were not making it to the major overhaul without a failure necessitating a new crankshaft/bedplate/entablature - MaK blamed the failures on the surge load from the bowthruster causing #5 main bearing to turn in it's housing shutting off the oil supply....) not pleasant engines.


----------



## 5036 (Jan 23, 2006)

Dartskipper said:


> I had a tour of the Perkins factory in Peterborough some years ago. They were assembling 4 and 6 cylinder engines. At the end of the line they went through a spray painting booth. On each engine was a bar code plate which determined what colour it should be painted. That was when I found out that Perkins were supplying their own engines to other manufacturers, including Caterpillar (Yellow), Volvo (Dark green grey), Massey Ferguson (Red), apart from their own brand (metallic light blue).A few 4 cylinder motors were black, for Peugeot I think. When the engine came out of the painting process, it was scanned by an electronic eye, and if it had been accidentally painted the wrong colour, it was diverted down a track back through the painting booth to be repainted.
> 
> I think that proves that old saying about judging a book from its cover.
> 
> Roy.


Volvo Penta spares often come in Perkins packaging. If you know the equivalent Perkins engine, you can get spares at a third of the VP price.


----------

